# Infra Red Testing



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Who on here does FLIR tests? We need a survey done on a house in Perdido area asap. Please send PM


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Not me or on here but try Gulf Coast Inspection & Restoration (Todd Alford) 470-9827. He has performed these services for me in the past.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

IR imaging


----------

